# Master S7-315-2DP / Slave 315-2DP geht nicht :(



## MSP (16 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

wir wollten Heute anhand der Siemens-Unterlagen ( http://www2.automation.siemens.com/fea/ftp/module_dt/d06/d06.pdf ) zwei 315-2DP miteinander koppeln.
Leider klappte das nicht ganz, selbst nach dem dritten durchgang, Schritt für Schritt nach Anleitung!

Wir haben beobachtet, das wenn wir Master und Slave laden in die Steuerungen, immer nur die Master-CPU in Stop geht und Blinkt, die Slave-CPU leider nicht.
Adressen etc waren wie gesagt exakt anhand der Anleitung vergeben.

An der Master-CPU blinkten immer die beiden oberen, roten LED's 
Den leeren OB82 haben wir natürlich auch in beiden Steuerungen angelegt, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, nichts.

Wir benutzen die aktuelle Step 7 v5.3 SP2 und die CPU's sind die neueste Revision ( 02 ).

Gibt es eventuell mehr zu beachten als in der Anleitung steht ( es ist unser erstes mal das wir die CPU's koppeln via Profibus ), oder sind in der Anleitung Fehler?

Ratlos,
Michael


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
versuch mal noch den leeren OB 86 mit in dein Projekt zu laden.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## AND NOT (9 August 2007)

Hallo,

bitte auch immer daran denken wenn man die Konfig. ändert das in beiden CPUs zu machen und auch jedesmal beide Konfig. Speichern und übersetzten. Hat bei mir auch etwas verwirrung erzeugt. 
Sonst ist inn der Anleitung kein Fehler.
Viel Spass beim probieren.

MFG


----------



## JesperMP (9 August 2007)

Der Diagnose Puffer erklärt dir genau, warum die CPU stoppte.


----------



## mst (9 August 2007)

MSP schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wir haben beobachtet, das wenn wir Master und Slave laden in die Steuerungen, immer nur die Master-CPU in Stop geht und Blinkt, die Slave-CPU leider nicht.Michael


 
Blöde Frage: hast du die Hardwarekonfig auf jede der beiden CPU´s neu geladen?


----------



## Flitzpiepe (9 August 2007)

Geht bei mir das Datum falsch?
Oder ist das Thema wirklich schon so alt?
FP


----------



## JesperMP (9 August 2007)

Argh!
Ich hasse, wenn dieses passiert.
Es sollte eine automatische Warnung geben, wenn jahrealte threads reaktiviert werden.


----------

